# Garden Update



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Wen't out tanight an watered the garden seeins how mother nature an the idiot weatherman can't agree on rain!

Maters be doin fantastic, peppers doin good, beans an onions er up. Gotta get my carrots an radish's in soon!

Plans er ta add 3 more raised beds this summer fer next year. Also wanna make the current beds taller.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Wen't out tanight an watered the garden seeins how mother nature an the idiot weatherman can't agree on rain!
> 
> Maters be doin fantastic, peppers doin good, beans an onions er up. Gotta get my carrots an radish's in soon!
> 
> Plans er ta add 3 more raised beds this summer fer next year. Also wanna make the current beds taller.


Do you buy your plants or did you start them yourself? My blue lake beans are up and looking good but the other beans I planted never did come up. If it doesn't rain here I'm going to replant with blue lake tomorrow. Mother nature is suppose to water for us tonight too, we'll see if it happens!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i got my second picking of green beans today ,giving my mother a fresh cooking and potatoes tomorrow. we will get to cook some and also get to can some green beans. for the last 2 years we haven't gotten any .i cooked the last jar i had canned 3 weeks ago i'm so happy. i will baby those little treasures and get as much as i can put up.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

neldarez said:


> Do you buy your plants or did you start them yourself? My blue lake beans are up and looking good but the other beans I planted never did come up. If it doesn't rain here I'm going to replant with blue lake tomorrow. Mother nature is suppose to water for us tonight too, we'll see if it happens!


Maters an peppers I bought as plants this year, I usually start em from seed (heirlooms) but we had such a freakish warm early spring, I needed ta get em in the ground alot sooner.

Beans were from seed. One a the beds I'm gonna build this summer gonna be another bean bed. Also wanna get asparaus goin again along with some wild garlic.


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

My garden is doing extra well this year so far too! I also buy half my 'maters and taters and peppers and try my own as well.I'm trying to learn Every darn thing I can and cover my bases too!(meaning if MY starts fail or are too small) Some of my fruit trees only bear every Other year but this is bounty year with my pears and apples and the "baby" cherrys and plums that haven't done anything yet are fruiting! I'm a happy camper for sure this year!!! And our Spring has been warm too with my cuces and melons and squash Out two weeks early!-no problem with weather in sight.  I enjoy your posts OldCoot. Eat Well!


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Early plants (kale, chard, broccoli, collard, lettuce, etc.) doing well now that 2 groundhogs have been deceased. Tom's are started and secure in their cages. Will try to grow 6 tobacco and 2 peanut plants just for fun.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

philjam said:


> Early plants (kale, chard, broccoli, collard, lettuce, etc.) doing well now that 2 groundhogs have been deceased. Tom's are started and secure in their cages. Will try to grow 6 tobacco and 2 peanut plants just for fun.


how awesome would that be to grow peanuts! what a thought! I struggled mightily trying to grow sweet potatoes last year........not trying this year, I don't think they like it in the west


----------

